# Eingang / Taster mit Siemens Logo sperren



## KM1990 (8 Januar 2013)

Guten Tag, 
ich möchte bei meiner Siemens Logo ein Relais programmieren.

Beispiel:
Taster I1 wird geschlossen,
danach wird der Verbrucher angesteuert und gleichzeitig über ein relais der taster unterbrochen um ein Nachschalten (2. Betätigung) zu vermeiden.


Gibt es diese Funktion mit dem Relais in der Programmierung?
Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichk den Eingang zu sperren?

Vielen Dank!!!

MfG


----------



## KM1990 (8 Januar 2013)

Hllo,
habe gerade weiter experimentiert und haben festgestellt, dass ich mit einem zweiten Taster nicht den gleichen Ausgang wie mit dem ersten Taster ansteuern kann.
Wie kommt das?
Gibt es da eine Lösung für?


DANKE!

LG


----------



## Sinix (8 Januar 2013)

Screenshot?

Wenn du mit zwei Taster ein Ausgang ansteuern willst geht das sehr wohl, du musst nur die richtigen Verknüpfungsglieder einfügen (UND,ODER,XOR,...).
Ebenso kannst du ein Nachschalten durch eine Und-Negation des Ausgangs herstellen und das Relais sparen. 
Wird der Verbrucher durch den  zweiten Taster ausgeschaltet.

MfG MK


----------



## KM1990 (8 Januar 2013)

hi, Danke schon mal für diene Antwort,
hier noch mal meine Idee / mein Vorhaben, vielleicht hift das ja weiter und ihr könnt mir gezielter helfen!

Die Steuerung soll eine Alarm-Schaltung sein.

Eingang 1: schaltendes Relais vom Funkmeldeempfänger
Eingang 2: Reset / Aus
Ausgang 1: Licht im Haus (Funkschalter)
Ausgang 2: Impuls für Torsteuerung


Bei Alarmierung soll für ca. 10min. das Licht im Haus eingeschaltet und das Tor automatisch geöffnet werden.
Bei 2. Alarmeirung der Leitstelle, schaltet das Relai vom Empfänger erneut. Wenn ich diesen Eingang nicht "Sperren" würde, würde die Schaltung (Logo) ja erneut auslösen und das Licht geht wieder aus und das Tor zu.

Das wäre blöd und wenn es um Leben und Tot geht, sehr sehr sehr schlecht!


Vielen Dank bereits im Vorraus für deine Hilfe.


PS: Falls du noch mehr Vorschläge oder vielleicht bessere hast, lasse ich mich gerne beraten!

LG


----------



## Boeby (8 Januar 2013)

Hmmm...

Mal meine Gedanken:

- FME/DME in Ladestation...
- Alarm läuft auf, Relais schaltet über die Logo deine gewünschte Funktion.
- Du stehst auf, schmeißt dich in die Einsatzklotten und nimmst den FME/DME mit.
- Erneuter Alarm läuft nicht auf der Logo auf, sondern nur bei dir am Gürtel!
- Das Licht und Tor wurde inzwischen über eine Ausschaltverzögerung wieder zurückgesetzt
- Kommst nach Hause, packst die Klingelkiste wieder inne Ladestation
- Die sch*** BMA löst nach 2 Std. wieder aus und das ganze Spiel beginnt von vorn.

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## KM1990 (8 Januar 2013)

hi,
das problem ist, das die leitstelle auch mal versehendlich nachenander alrmeirt.
Letzt gerade wieder gehabt.
1. Alarmierung gerade zuende!, da kommt die 2. gleich hinterher.

Desweieren kann es sein, dass er 2 Feuerwehren alarmiert. Da Mein DME auf Schleifen von zwei FF's läuft, kommen die Alarmeirungen auch mal kurz hinternader!

Somit würde das passieren, was ich zuvor beschrieben habe!!!

*Das ist schon real und es kommt vor, sonst würde ich mir da auch keine Gedanken drüber machen!!!*

LG


----------



## Boeby (8 Januar 2013)

Ok...


War noch nen Fehler drin... So sollte es passen:


----------



## KM1990 (8 Januar 2013)

hi,
vielen Dank!
Wenn das funktioniert, haben Sie mir sehr geholfen!!!!!

Allerdings habe ich beim Nachbau die Funktion mit den "grünen Fähnchen" nicht gefunden!
Können Sie mir sagen wo ich diese finde und wie ich diese richtig verwende?

Bin gerade dabei mich mit der Logo zu beschäftigen und leider noch total am Anfang. Über eine Erklärung der Funktionen der Schaltung wäre ich sehr dankbar. (Sprich welches Bauteil was macht und wo, wie hinleitet und vor allem warum?)

PS: Grundfunktionen der Digitaltechnik (and, or, xor, nand) sind mir bekannt.

DANKE!

LG


----------



## GLT (8 Januar 2013)

KM1990 schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich beim Nachbau die Funktion mit den "grünen Fähnchen" nicht gefunden!
> Können Sie mir sagen wo ich diese finde und wie ich diese richtig verwende?


Die "grünen Fähnchen" sind nur eine, in der Darstellung aufgebrochene" Verbindung, d.h. ein "Draht" geht vom Ausgang Merker 1 auf Baustein Nr. 6 Eingang 4.

Entweder sie haben die "echte" Logosoft schon, oder Sie laden sich die Demoversion von der Siemensseite - dort könne Sie die Schaltung "nachbauen", simulieren, beobachte u. mittels integrierter Onlinehilfe die einzelnen Bausteine nochmals genau "studieren".


----------



## KM1990 (9 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
habe die Programmierung Gestern Abend auf die Logo gespeilt und diese per Software gestartet. Allerdings passiert nichts, wenn ich einen der 4 Taster betätige. Die Lampen an den Ausgängen bleiben aus, das Relais zieht nicht an.

Habe ich was falsch gemacht?
Könnt ihr mir helfen?

DANKE!

LG


----------



## Boeby (9 Januar 2013)

Ich habe I4 und I5 verwendet!!!
Verdrahtung prüfen! Dann im Programm den richtigen Eingang wählen!
Ansonsten: Negationen an B006 und B003 beachten!

Zeit steht auch zum testen auf 10 sek. muss auch noch angepasst werden!


----------



## Boeby (9 Januar 2013)

Bzgl. deiner PN:


----------



## KM1990 (9 Januar 2013)

Hier meine gebaute Schaltung!

DANKE!


----------



## Bosse (10 Januar 2013)

Coole Idee 
und gut umgesetzt!! 

danke das du uns dein Ergebnis mitteilst


----------



## Boeby (10 Januar 2013)

So, jetzt hab ich noch ein paar Anmerkungen/Fragen...Wenn man das Bild runterlädt, wirds auch vernünftig angezeigt.

1. Q2 und Q3 bekommen gleichtzeitig über B010 ein Signal ; wie wird dein Tor genau angesteuert? Vermutlich 1 Impuls für auf und ein Imp. für zu?

2. B008 muss gegen ein NAND mit Flanke ausgetauscht werden! Wenn der Impuls zu kurz sein sollte, Ausschaltverzögerung hinter B004 schalten.

3. Wie lange muss das Signal für die Torsteuerung anstehen? B010 erscheint mir mit 3s sehr lang!

4. B013 wird nicht nach der Zeit zurück gesetzt, sondern nur über die Eingänge 3 und 4. Wozu überhaupt eine "Zweihandbedienung" für den Reset?
   Die Lösung mit der Verzögerung gefällt mir gut und reicht doch völlig aus!

5. B013 wird nicht nach 90s zurück gesetzt! Wenn dies geschehen soll, TRG- und nicht S-Eingang verwenden!

Auf den ersten Blick wars das, was mir so aufgefallen ist!
Ansonsten mal deine gewünschte Funktion deutlich formulieren!

z.B.:

Licht über Stromstoss
Tor jeweils Impuls (t=xxsek) für auf und zu

Wenn I1, dann Licht an für xx sek, Impuls Tor-Auf und Alarmausgang setzen 
Nach 90sek oder nach reset: Licht aus, Tor zu und Alarmausgang rücksetzen
I2 schaltet Licht manuell
Wenn I3 und 4 länger als 3 sek =1 , dann Reset


MfG


----------



## Bosse (11 Januar 2013)

Danke dafür Boeby 
auch noch mal sehr hilfreich


----------



## KM1990 (11 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
*VIELEN DANK AN ALLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jetzt läuft alles,
war ein Verdrahtungsfehler.
Nach Beseitigung der Fehler in der Verdrahtung, läuft alles.

VIELEN DANK!!!

Bis demnächst....

LLLG


----------



## Boeby (14 Januar 2013)

Moin,

da dies ja ein Forum ist, wäre deine funktionierende Lösung ja vlt. für andere User von Interesse!
Sei doch so gut und teile dein Ergebnis! Nur sich helfen lassen und die Lösung für sich behalten finde ich unfair
dem Nächsten gegenüber.

MfG


----------

